# Soft Feet!



## thesource (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi All,  I have recently returned to Tang Soo Do (yellow, orange tag) and I'm having real problems pivoting for kicks such as roundhouse because my feet are so soft. I'm trying to find out if there is anything I can put on my feet to help me?  I don't really want to harden them up as I'm a girl and I like to wear open shoes, BUT I think I'm going to end up with knee problems if I can't master this because my feet seem to like staying planted in the same spot! any advice greatly appreciated.


----------



## JoelD (Mar 9, 2009)

maybe something like this could help you out?

http://footpaws.com/


----------



## MBuzzy (Mar 9, 2009)

There are also special martial arts shoes that you can buy - basically from any MA supply site.  They fit very tight and are thin, but they protect your feet.  I use them during certain sword exercises and they work great.

what kind of floor are you training on?


----------



## thesource (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions, something like foot paws sure look like what I need.  I'm training on a polished wooden block school hall floor and it's not in great condition.  I was wondering if a little sports chalk or talcum powder would help?  I injured my foot a little while ago and the strapping I used iritated my foot from a constriction point of view.  

I have a grading to attend at the end of the month and I'm sure they have foam mats how do foot paws fair on that type of flooring?

Apologies for all the questions, I'm just really keen to progress and do my moves as accurately and safely as possible.


----------



## Master K (Mar 9, 2009)

A little talcum powder would probably help on a wood floor.

It has been my experience that most people that have trouble pivoting on their feet are caused by improper body mechanics.  By this I mean the weight distribution of the body is not correct to allow and assist with the pivoting foot.

What kind of kick are you attempting to throw, and at what height are you trying to throw it?


----------



## Yossarian (Mar 9, 2009)

Wear hard uncomfortable shoes or boots, your feet will toughen up in no time. Or just keep training it your dojang, it shouldnt take long before you get used to it.


----------



## Lynne (Mar 9, 2009)

I had the same problem as you (and I have terrible feet to begin with - flat, bunions, hammertoes, etc.) You don't need tougher feet to keep your feet from sticking. What you have to remember is to pivot on the ball of your supporting foot when doing the roundhouse. Otherwise, your foot will stick to the floor and you could also wrench your ankle - ouch. That's what was happening to me until an instructor pointed out that I wasn't pivoting on the ball of foot. 

We train on mats downstairs and test on the hardwood floor we have upstairs. At some point during my red belt training, I'll be using the hardwood floor a lot. I will get blisters and there is no way around it. Your feet will have to toughen up if you are going to train on a hardwood floor.

The talcum powder might help you pivot a little better but it also might make your feet slip during flying sidekicks or jump kicks.


----------



## Makalakumu (Mar 9, 2009)

Another thing you could do is walk around barefoot a little more.  Building up some callous on the soles of your feet will really help when it comes to your karate.


----------



## thesource (Mar 10, 2009)

Master K said:


> A little talcum powder would probably help on a wood floor.
> 
> It has been my experience that most people that have trouble pivoting on their feet are caused by improper body mechanics. By this I mean the weight distribution of the body is not correct to allow and assist with the pivoting foot.
> 
> What kind of kick are you attempting to throw, and at what height are you trying to throw it?


 
I think you could be right on the weight distribution comment, as I'm still developing I would expect it, I do try to do my moves as correctly as I can. 

I'm trying to execute a roundhouse above chest height.  I've tried doing this lower and also higher.  I'm pretty flexible so I don't think it that, ok, my technique needs polishing it's my sticky little paws that are stopping me executing properly I think. 

I'll try a bit of talc see how that goes.

Thank you for your suggestions


----------



## thesource (Mar 10, 2009)

Lynne said:


> I had the same problem as you (and I have terrible feet to begin with - flat, bunions, hammertoes, etc.) You don't need tougher feet to keep your feet from sticking. What you have to remember is to pivot on the ball of your supporting foot when doing the roundhouse. Otherwise, your foot will stick to the floor and you could also wrench your ankle - ouch. That's what was happening to me until an instructor pointed out that I wasn't pivoting on the ball of foot.
> 
> We train on mats downstairs and test on the hardwood floor we have upstairs. At some point during my red belt training, I'll be using the hardwood floor a lot. I will get blisters and there is no way around it. Your feet will have to toughen up if you are going to train on a hardwood floor.
> 
> The talcum powder might help you pivot a little better but it also might make your feet slip during flying sidekicks or jump kicks.


 
Thanks Lynne, I can cope with the blisters and I do get some whoppers on my big toes, worse on the left as I'm a right foot kicker. 

I shall keep practicing and I even went to my work gym studio yesterday evening to practice my forms - if at first you don't succeed, try, try, try again is my motto.


----------



## thesource (Mar 10, 2009)

To all of you in this post, thank you for your suggestions and help I'm very grateful )

Tang Soo!


----------



## Master K (Mar 10, 2009)

thesource said:


> I think you could be right on the weight distribution comment, as I'm still developing I would expect it, I do try to do my moves as correctly as I can.
> 
> I'm trying to execute a roundhouse above chest height. I've tried doing this lower and also higher. I'm pretty flexible so I don't think it that, ok, my technique needs polishing it's my sticky little paws that are stopping me executing properly I think.
> 
> ...



A common mistake of people that are flexible is to use the flexibility to achieve the high kicks.  The issue is that they do not use proper body mechanics to achieve the kick.  I would advise to speak with your instructor or a black belt that has the technique down and have them assist you in achieving the proper body mechanics.  If you would like to converse more on the subject, please feel free to send me a private message here.

Good Luck!


----------



## Gi1 (Mar 11, 2009)

If you're allowed to wear Kwons they would help, they've got a cirrcular parts to the grip which are where you need to spin on your foot to kick so they turn easily. Be carefull if you use talc you don't want to be sliding too much.


----------

